# new pictures from besotted grandma



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I have finally found time to add some photographs of my first pigeon baby, Dodo. The baby photo was taken on Dodo's 'ring day' (8 days old) and the second was taken today at one month old and in celebration of his first flight to the rooftop of the loft. I have also included a picture of the hand-felted pigeons I am creating at the moment. If you would like to see a few more photos, including my 5 young birds, please visit my new photo albums.
Della


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your bird is adorable as are your hand-felted pigeons. 

I'm going to move your thread to a more appropriate forum.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What a handsome fellow!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just love your felt crafted birds. Very pretty. Do you sell them? You should.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dodo is so cute. They grow incredibly fast don't they? 

Loved your felt pigeons. They would look marvelous on a Christmas tree.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Dodo is very cute!

I love your hand-felted birds, those are great. Have you thought about selling your work on E-bay?


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dodo is beautiful and I love the name! I love your felt pigeons also..you're very talented.

Lindi


----------

